

The Body Language of Feet - indiejade
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/6709373/How-to-tell-if-a-woman-fancies-you-look-at-her-feet.html

======
indiejade
This is interesting because it draws the conclusion that women are more
expressive with their feet than men; I'm curious about possible theories of
why this is. Also, that "dishonest" people tend to have more still body
movements is an interesting conclusion. Any YC news stories to back up these
conclusions?

